# TiVo replaced - Can't remote record?



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

I had my TiVo replaced on Monday due to the constant rebooting issue but I now find that I don't seem to be able to remote record anymore, either from the VM website or the iPhone app. I don't remember having to set anything up to get remote record working before (other than my TV region, which I've done).

So is there anything else I need to do, or is there something that Virgin need to do on their side, or is there just a problem with remote record at the moment? Any ideas anyone?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You didn't mention it but don't forget you have to sign-in too


----------



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

cwaring said:


> You didn't mention it but don't forget you have to sign-in too


LOL, yes I remembered that bit as well!


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Fair enough. Just a thought  No idea then


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I would call TiVo CS line - I suspect the TSN is still looking at the old box.


----------



## Tavis75 (Jan 27, 2011)

Mentioned the problem on the VM TiVo forums and one of their CS staff looked into it, took my e-mail and password (which I changed before sending it to them), tried it themselves and said it seemed to be working fine. I tried it again and it was, so don't know whether it was coincidence (though it hadn't been working for a couple of days), whether they did something but didn't mention it or whether the changing of the password triggered something to update.


----------



## OzSat (Feb 15, 2001)

I was told it could take 24 hours for the remote record to be assigned to the TSN - perhaps it needed an overnight process to take place.


----------



## Johnny_boy (Nov 19, 2000)

I scheduled recordings via the web interfaces while on the bus within an hour or so of having my TiVo installed.


----------

